# FC 2008 Art Track



## colt_nightmare (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm asking for all your opinions.   Is there any panels you'd like to see this comming convention? Got any ideas?  Feel free to share here.

Colt
FC 2008 Art Track Lead
FC 2007 Con Store Lead


----------



## dragonmorph (Sep 20, 2007)

Where is it at the most?


----------



## colt_nightmare (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.furtherconfusion.org/fc2008/



			
				dragonmorph said:
			
		

> Where is it at the most?


----------

